# Bindings for Warpig, Mercury and Branch Manager



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Cartel Ltd as in with the Diode high back? I'm surprised you feel you actually _need_ something more responsive for any of those boards. I run Pilots on my Warpig and have also used regular Cartels with no issues. Demo'd the Branch Manager with Malavitas and that felt like a good match. Really none of those boards are that stiff or hard to turn. Maybe you need a different feeling all together, like Nows or Flows.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Phedder said:


> Cartel Ltd as in with the Diode high back? I'm surprised you feel you actually _need_ something more responsive for any of those boards. I run Pilots on my Warpig and have also used regular Cartels with no issues. Demo'd the Branch Manager with Malavitas and that felt like a good match. Really none of those boards are that stiff or hard to turn. Maybe you need a different feeling all together, like Nows or Flows.


I'll have to add at least one set this year. 

Pilots keep coming up in discussions involving the warping, so I'll add them to my list. You prefer them over the cartels?


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

I run Targas on the Mercury. The adjustable ankle strap lets you dial in the level of response that you want. I leave the strap in the middle position and it's plenty. Katanas would be fine. Pilots would be fine. Also surprised that Cartel ltd. didn't seem responsive enough. What position did you run the ankle strap in?


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

zc1 said:


> I run Targas on the Mercury. The adjustable ankle strap lets you dial in the level of response that you want. I leave the strap in the middle position and it's plenty. Katanas would be fine. Pilots would be fine. Also surprised that Cartel ltd. didn't seem responsive enough. What position did you run the ankle strap in?


Good point regarding the ankle strap, it's in the middle, but I'll bump it up and see how it feels.

I've been using similar feel bindings for the last few years and I guess i just want to pickup something different that I could try out on all 3.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

jstar said:


> I'll have to add at least one set this year.
> 
> Pilots keep coming up in discussions involving the warping, so I'll add them to my list. You prefer them over the cartels?


Absolutely prefer them, though they do have hammock straps and get-a-grip toe caps on them :grin: I like the Skate Tech and how it drives a board, I also like the massively cushy footbed and the different durometer bushings to adjust the ride as well. 

That said, I'd happily ride Cartels on pretty much any board out there, and did for quite a while.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Just get some Flux TMs and throw away everything else.


----------

